# Lg lcd tv 32lc2r



## glenembrey (Sep 25, 2010)

Have a LG LCD TV Model 32LC2R. Works fine for about 5 minutes then the sound goes out then the picture starts flickering on and off. After around 10 minutes the picture goes completely and I just get a scrolling pink pattern on the screeen that comes and goes. The set hasnt really done a lot of work in its few years. A few people I know have suggested the HDMI input is the problem but this is happening on all inputs, including the tuner. Is it worth getting looked at?? Anyone got any ideas what could be wrong with it. Many thanks in advance!!


----------

